# My new Processer is UNDERCLOCKED....



## Zeating (Aug 23, 2008)

I bought a new processor which is clocked at 2.66GHz, i put it in and its working fine. Until i learned that its actually UNDERCLOCKED and going only as fast as my old processor which was 1.99GHz.

so basically my processor is only going 1.99GHz instead of 2.66.

I took the battery out of my Motherboard to clear the CMOS, no luck.

I flashed my BIOS, no luck

The exact problem lies within my FSB settings which i CANNOT access in my Bios.

According to Everest my motherboard is Aopen AX45-V Bios version R1.10


My processor is a Intel Pentium 4 2.66GHz


Also according to Everest my CPU FSB is 99.6 MHz (original: 133MHz)

so its underclocked.


I've already posted my problem on about 4 other forums and this problem is really getting to me, and i'd really like some quality answers so i can fix this. Any help is greatly appreciated 


Thanks..


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Do you know how to access the BIOS?

When you turn on the computer, start pressing the [Delete] key or whatever it says on the screen to access the BIOS or Setup.

In there, there should be a section for CPU/PCI Clock Control.

http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=1008&page=2

Third picture down.

Change it to 133/whatever it is now/whatever it is now or 33.33

If it is shaded out, change 'Set DIMM Clock by' to 'Manual', then try to do the change.


----------



## Zeating (Aug 23, 2008)

peterhuang913 said:


> Do you know how to access the BIOS?
> 
> When you turn on the computer, start pressing the [Delete] key or whatever it says on the screen to access the BIOS or Setup.
> 
> ...


haha i actually saw that article before u mentioned it, and it actually helped me. problem fixed!

THANKS!!


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

No problem.


----------

